# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  GSM Τηλεχειρισμός

## KYROS

Επειδή υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για κάτι σχετικό θα συνεχίσω ένα παλιό project που είχα αφήσει ημιτελές . 

Κάποιοι εδώ ενδιαφέρονται για τηλεχειρισμό των κόμβων μέσω κινητών τηλεφώνων ή και σταθερών.

Βέβαια υπάρχουν πολλές διαφοροποιήσεις ανάλογα με τον τύπο κινητού που διαθέτουμε, και ανάλογα με το τι εντολές χρειαζόμαστε.

Υλικό υπάρχει αναμένω συμμετοχή.

----------


## KYROS

Μια απλή μέθοδος είναι εάν το κινητό διαθέτη δόνηση , αντικαθιστούμε το μοτέρ δόνησης με το παρακάτω κύκλωμα.
Έτσι έχουμε ένα ελεγχόμενο ρελέ για κάθε χρίση κάνοντας μια αναπάντητη κλήση.

Υπάρχει ώμος μεγάλο ποσοστό λάθους εντολής από τυχαία κλήση άλλου ατόμου η από μηνύματα.
Γιαυτό όποιος έχει όρεξη, υπομονή, και κάποιες γνώσεις ας συμμετέχει σε έναν ανασχεδιασμό με δικλίδες ασφαλείας και πολλαπλές εντολές.

----------


## zod

Νομίζω ότι είναι περιττό το να μπλέξει κανείς με κινητά τηλέφωνα. Κάποτε που είχα ασχοληθεί με το θέμα είχα βρει ένα κύκλωμα με το οποίο μπορούσες να τηλεφωνήσεις σε κάποιο σταθερό και στη συνέχεια πληκτρολογώντας έναν κωδικό, να ανοίξεις το PC.

Δεν θυμαμαι να σας πω link. Ρωτόντας τώρα το απόγευμα τον Γούγλη βρήκα το ακόλουθο Remote control using telephone



> Here is a teleremote circuit which enables switching ‘on’ and ‘off’ of appliances through telephone lines. It can be used to switch appliances from any distance, overcoming the limited range of infrared and radio remote controls....

----------


## KYROS

Έχεις δίκιο, για κόμβο δεν είναι απαραίτητο να χρησιμοποιηθεί κινητό, μπορεί να πάει η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ
Για γραμμή του OTE υπάρχουν και σχετικά ΚΙΤ (λίγο ακριβά )

Τα κυκλώματα που θα ακολουθήσουν όμως προσαρμόζονται τόσο σε κινητά όσο και σε σταθερά.
Βασίζονται σε τονικές εντολές όπως φαίνετε και στο παρακάτω σχέδιο αποκωδικοποίησης τέτοιων εντολών.

----------


## akis88

> Μια απλή μέθοδος είναι εάν το κινητό διαθέτη δόνηση , αντικαθιστούμε το μοτέρ δόνησης με το παρακάτω κύκλωμα.
> Έτσι έχουμε ένα ελεγχόμενο ρελέ για κάθε χρίση κάνοντας μια αναπάντητη κλήση.
> 
> Υπάρχει ώμος μεγάλο ποσοστό λάθους εντολής από τυχαία κλήση άλλου ατόμου η από μηνύματα.
> Γιαυτό όποιος έχει όρεξη, υπομονή, και κάποιες γνώσεις ας συμμετέχει σε έναν ανασχεδιασμό με δικλίδες ασφαλείας και πολλαπλές εντολές.


παιδες μια ερωτηση,το εξαρτημα 4n33 τι ακριβως ειναι?θα το βρω ευκολα

----------


## KYROS

Είναι οπτοκάπλερ , μπορεί να μπει οτιδήποτε σχετικός τύπος.

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/4N/4N33.pdf

----------


## alex-23

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... c&start=30

το ειχα κανει με ενα ρελε αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι οταν φορτιζα το κιν τοτε δεν ειχε δονηση οποτε ....

----------


## zod

> Είναι οπτοκάπλερ , μπορεί να μπει οτιδήποτε σχετικός τύπος.
> 
> http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/4N/4N33.pdf


Οπτοζεύκτης  ::

----------


## KYROS

alex-23 ---- δεν το δοκίμασα αυτό , αλλά μπορεί να πάρει και από αλλού αναφορά, όπως τα λαμπάκια φωτισμού η από τον βομβητή. Θα το δοκιμάσω και τα λέμε.

Zod --- σωστός… μου αρέσει να με διορθώνουν γίνομαι καλύτερος άνθρωπος  ::

----------


## silicon

βαγγελη σωστος..αυτο εννοουσα...θα σε παρω μια απο αυτες τις μερες τηλ. γι'αυτο που λεγαμε..δεν σε ξεχασα..βρηκα και κατι αλλα σχεδιακια με 4 ρελε μεσω κινητου αλλα το ψαχνω ακομα γιατι θελει προγραμματισμο pic,αλλα δεν ειναι δυσκολο..

----------


## silicon

alex-23 ρελεδακι στα 3,5volt που βρηκες αδερφε;;;;

----------


## akis88

> alex-23 ρελεδακι στα 3,5volt που βρηκες αδερφε;;;;


καποια κινητα παιζουν στα 2-2,5v!!!με τετοια ταση δεν οπλιζει το ρελε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## silicon

και στα 3,5volt δεν οπλιζει το ρελε..πρεπει να εχει μεγαλη ωμικη αντισταση για 
να οπλισει..και ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεις...

----------


## KYROS

Ενημερωτικά.... η τεχνική εκλογή που κυκλοφορεί έχει σχετικές κατασκευές, πολύ καλές αλλά με προγραμματισμένα pic (μου την δίνουν αυτά)

----------


## dimkasta

> Ενημερωτικά.... η τεχνική εκλογή που κυκλοφορεί έχει σχετικές κατασκευές, πολύ καλές αλλά με προγραμματισμένα pic (μου την δίνουν αυτά)


Πωπω ναι πολύ σπαστικό...
Για να βρείς προγραμματιστή της προκοπής θέλει ένα κάρο λεφτά...
Άσε που δεν μπορείς πλέον να ζητήσεις δωρεάν δείγματα...

----------


## Cha0s

> Ενημερωτικά.... η τεχνική εκλογή που κυκλοφορεί έχει σχετικές κατασκευές, πολύ καλές αλλά με προγραμματισμένα pic (*μου την δίνουν αυτά*)


Same Here  ::

----------


## KYROS

Βέβαια η Τ.Ε. σου πουλά και έτοιμο προγραμματισμένο το pic ή ό,τι άλλο θες , σαν KIT.

Υπομονή θα βρω λίγο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα….

----------


## viper7gr

Εγω παλι που εχω reboot με το κινητο δουλευει απροβληματιστα εδω και κανα 8μηνο...Μονο οταν τρωει κολληματα το κινητο δε δουλευει.Ειναι και 8ετιας βλεπετε

----------


## silicon

οχι ετοιμα ρε συ βαγγελη..χανεις ολη την ουσια..εγω τα προγγραματιζω μονος με μια καλη ιδιοκατασκευη για προγραμματιστη και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα...!προγραμματιζει και μεγαλη κατηγορια ολοκληρωμενων.. δεν χρειαζεται ακριβους προγραμματιστες..ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα..
viper7gr ξεχασες να πεις ποιος στο εφτιαξε το rebooteri..χεχεχε

----------


## dermanis

> ...Μονο οταν τρωει κολληματα το κινητο δε δουλευει.Ειναι και 8ετιας βλεπετε


Να βάλεις ένα άλλο κινητό να κάνει re-boot το πρώτο.  ::

----------


## silicon

κοιταχτε μια και αυτο το λινκ http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/sms...controller.htm το ατομο ειναι κορυφη..!λοιπον θα κανω την κατασκευη αν βρω το ιδιο κινητο και λιγο χρονο,αλλιως θα την κανω με αλλο και ισως αλλαξω λιγο τον κωδικα ,και θα σας ενημερωσω αν παιζει..  ::

----------


## KYROS

Και ενώ ο silicon ασχολείται με τον προγραμματισμό pic για κινητά τηλέφωνα, και εδώ δεν βλέπω συμμετοχές, ας συνεχίσω με ένα κύκλωμα για σταθερό τηλέφωνο.
Είναι το ανάλογο του ανωτέρω κυκλώματος για κινητά.
Όταν καλείτε το σταθερό ενεργοποιείτε το 4Ν33 (η κάποιο ανάλογο) και έχουμε την πρώτη εντολή.
Στην συνέχεια η επόμενη βαθμίδα θα είναι η απαρίθμηση 7- 8 κλήσεων (για λόγους ασφαλείας) ώστε να ανταποκριθεί το κύκλωμα περιμένοντας την εντολή μας.

----------


## nektariosko

κυρος μεσα και εγω!!!
δεν ξερω βεβαια απο συστηματα αλλα ξερω να κολλαω!!!!  ::

----------


## pstratos

1. Για το ρελέ να οπλίζει από χαμηλά φτιάχνεις έναν πολλαπλασιαστή τάσης με 2 τρανζίστορ και ένα πηνίο.... έχω πάει από τα 3 βολτ στα 12 για μια low power κατασκευή.

2. Ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος για gsm control είναι gsm modem, είτε σκέτο (μας βγάζει σε consola του ρουτερ μας) είτε σε συνδιασμό με plc, οπότε μπορούμε με sms να στείλουμε εντολές (reboot, shutdown, καφετιέρα_κάνε_καφέ) αλλά και να πάρουμε μετρήσεις (θερμοκρασία, ρεύματα, κατάσταση ανεμιστήρων, ύψος στάθμης νερου  ::  )

Πρόβλημα το κόστος  ::   ::

----------


## Neron

> κυρος μεσα και εγω!!!
> δεν ξερω βεβαια απο συστηματα αλλα ξερω να κολλαω!!!!


Το ίδιο και εγώ όπως ήδη έχω δηλώσει  ::  . Το κολπάκι με το σταθερό με εξιτάρει  ::  .

----------


## KYROS

Όπως φαίνεται στην Φώτο προχώρησα την κατασκευή, μα επειδή έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται πολύπλοκη και έχω φτάσει μόνο στο 50% των λειτουργιών που χρειάζονται, εγκαταλείπω.

Πάμε στην επιλογή με PIC όσο και αν το απέφυγα δεν το γλίτωσα…
 ::

----------


## KYROS

Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση στο περιοδικό, η τεχνική εκλογή του μηνός έχει δημοσιεύσει 2 πολύ αξιόλογες σχετικές κατασκευές.
http://www.techline.gr/kataskeves_b.html
Μια από αυτές είναι τηλεχειρισμός μέσω σταθερού τηλεφώνου με 8 relay.
Μπορούν να αφαιρεθούν τα 7 relay αφού για reset χρειαζόμαστε μόνο ένα.
Το έξυπνο της κατασκευής είναι ότι στο PIC το οποίο το πουλά και προγραμματισμένο , μπούμε προγραμματίζουμε διάφορες λειτουργίες από το πληκτρολόγιο του τηλεφώνου.
Λειτουργίες όπως κωδικό πρόσβασης, αριθμό ανταπόκρισης σε κουδουνίσματα κ.α.

----------


## pstratos

Bρε Κυρε μου νομίζω στο έχω ξαναπεί. Δεν πάμε να ανακαλύψουμε τον τροχο και μετά να θέλει και ζυγοστάθμιση. Θα το κάνεις ή σε PIC ή σε AVR (ή όποις MCU θες...) Ακόμα δε θα το κάνεις σε assembly αλλά διάλεξε μια πιο high level πχ C. -εγώ θα έλεγα ΜΟΝΟ C, για να μπορεις να ενσωματώσεις και assembly - ::  -

Αν θες κάτι από AVR, compilers, programmers, emulators pm me, έχω πλήρες σετ

----------


## pkent79

Το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα στην Τεχνική Εκλογή έχει AVR και όχι PIC. Οι AVR είναι σαφώς πιο εύκολοι στον προγραμματισμό. Αν κάποιος αγοράσει τα υλικά και δεν έχει προγραμματιστή AVR μπορώ να το κάνω εγώ αν περάσει από το εργαστήριο στο ΤΕΙ κάποια μέρα που θα έχω μάθημα ή θα είμαι απλά εκεί.

Πάντως για εμένα θα το φτιάξω το κύκλωμα αυτό.  ::

----------


## silicon

Α)οποιος θελει να ασχοληθει σοβαρα με MCU γραφει σε assembly.
B)υπαρχουν απλα κυκλωματα που δινει και η ATMEL για τον προγραμματισμο των avr χωρις να θες τον STK500
Γ)Κυρο ειμαι σε καλο δρομο με το ασυρματο κυκλωματακι και ελπιζω να εχω το αποτελεσμα που θελω σχετικα συντομα.

----------


## pstratos

Χωρις να μας παει το topic se flame υπάρχουν οι εξής διαχωρισμοί.

Αν θες μια εφαρμογη με κρίσιμα timings πας σε assembly (αν και προσωπικά εδω διαφωνω προτιμώντας FPGA's... άλλου παπα ευαγγέλιο)
Αν θες μια εφαρμογή να κάνεις τι δοyλειά σου, me πολλές περιφεριακές μονάδες (ADC, LCD, θερμόμετρα, id devices... ktl ktl) που να την παραδώσεις στην ώρα της και να μπορεις να κάνεις μετά κουλές αλλαγες (πχ να τρέχει σε άλλο MCU  ::  ) τότε αξίζει να χρισιμοποιέίσεις κάποιο περιβάλον υψηλότερου επιπέδου.

Τα AVR έχουν μεγαλύτερη ευελιξεία από τα PIC με περισσότερες δυνατότητες, αλλά υστερούν σε αξιοπιστία. Εύκολα κολλάνε -από βιομηχανικό θόρυβο-, εύκολα καίγονται.... Τα PIC moi;azoyn me ρώσικα jeep. τα κάνουν όλα -λίγο άγρμπα αλλα θα δουλεύουν πάντοτε

----------


## KYROS

Και ενώ γίνεται έρευνα αγοράς υλικών για την κατασκευή της τεχνικής εκλογής ,
ενημερώνω ότι υπάρχει ανάλογο ΚΙΤ στην smart kit

http://www.smartkit.gr/details2.php?...n3=&thepid=181

----------


## Cha0s

Αυτό το κιτάκι όμως είναι για σταθερό τηλέφωνο ε;

Κάτι με κινητό παίζει;

----------


## KYROS

Σε κινητό
Για κατασκευή εδώ
http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/sms...controller.htm
Για έτοιμο εδώ 
http://www.autotech.com.gr/products....3&productid=16

----------


## KYROS

Για όσους επιχειρήσουν την κατασκευή της τεχνικής εκλογής ας προσέξουν τα εξής….

Εκτός από την πλακέτα κατά παραγγελία δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη υποστήριξη από το περιοδικό.
Το ολοκληρωμένο AT90S2313 έχει καταργηθεί και έχει αντικατασταθεί από το ATttiny2313

----------


## silicon

Βαγγελη στειλε μια το αρχειο DTMF.HEX που ειναι ο κωδικας και το αναλυτικο σχεδιο της κατασκευης της τεχνικης εκλογης γιατι θελει κωδικο η σελιδα της τεχνικης εκλογης..

----------


## nektariosko

http://www.smartkit.gr/details2.php?...%C5&thepid=188
Για δες και αυτο μηπως και καταφερεις κατι....το λαθος του ειναι οτι μπορει να βγαζει και εξοδο με ρευματακι....
βασικα η ολη σκεψη να γινει με το σταθερο δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη γιατι θελει πολυ παιδεμα .....με το κινητο ομως θα το ειχες τελειωσει...
το ξερω ομως γουσταρεις τα παιδεματα.......γιατι χωρις να παιδευτεις δεν νιωθεις την γλυκα....

----------


## KYROS

Nektariosko – αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι το πιο απλό μα δεν παρέχει καμία ασφάλεια , φαντάσου όποτε κτυπά το τηλέφωνο να γίνεται reset.

Είναι στην τελική ευθεία το σωστό ασφαλές κύκλωμα μέσω σταθερού τηλεφώνου, το οποίο εξυπηρετεί αφού μια γραμμή τηλεφώνου μπορεί να μεταφερθή μέσω του UTP

----------


## nektariosko

ρε σι κυρακο μου εαν βαλεις κινητο με καινουριο νουμερακι το οποιο θα το ξερεις μονο εσυ δεν χρειαζεται η ασφαλεια.....
τωρα με το σταθερο ειναι π......α.και δεν κατεω πραμα απο δαυτα....αλλα να μου πεις εσυ εισαι γνωστος στις παντετες!!!!!!!

----------


## KYROS

Για το σύστημα με το κινητό αναφέρθηκα από την αρχή.
Όντως είναι απλό και εύκολο, αλλά για σκέψου ένα διαφημιστικό μήνυμα από την εταιρία, μια ειδοποίηση, ένα λάθος τηλεφώνημα και θα έχεις reset
Ίσως είναι π…..α αυτά που λέω αλλά το σύστημα μέσω σταθερού είναι αξιόπιστο με κωδικό εισόδου και με δυνατότητα διαχείρισης πολλών μηχανημάτων και άλλων χειρισμών , όπως συναγερμούς κ.λ.π.
Φυσικά δεν συνιστώ την κατασκευή σε άτομα με ελάχιστες γνώσεις, οι οποίοι όμως μπορούν να πάρουν το σχετικό ΚΙΤ

----------


## sv1bds

Εδω και πολυ καιρο για να κάνω remote-reset εχω κανει το ακόλουθο
κυκλωμα.

Receiver
1) Δεκτης FM (οχι στη ραδιοφωνική μπαντα αλλα με διαμόρφωση ...)
2) 8870 DTMF DECODER chip
3) 4514 CMOS 4 bit to 16 decoder
4) 16* open collector to 12 Volt

Transmitter 
1) DTMF keypad to MIC connector
2) existing radio transmitter + antenna

Η διαταξη αυτη λειτουργει αψογα χωρις κανενα πρόβλημα
Βγάζει 16 εξόδους οι 7 σε ενα 220 πολυμπριζο που τηλεχειριζομαι 
(reset) 220 συσκευες και 9 καλώδια που μπαίνουν στο ειδικα κατασκευασμένο λαμάκι ΗΥ με ρελεδάκι για reset των ΗΥ η στη τροφοδοσία των DLINK. 

Με εχει σώσει απο άπειρο κόπο και ταλαιπωρία τρίτων.
Ισως αποτελέσει ιδέα και για κάποιον άλλο .....

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## lambrosk

Δώσε και κάνα πιο αναλυτικό σχέδιο και καμιά φωτό... γιατί δεν είναι όλοι γνωστοί με το κολητήρι... οπότε τουλάχιστον 2-3 να το φτιάξουμε πιο άνετα και για άλλους...  ::

----------


## KYROS

Φίλε sv1bds πρέπει να διευκρινίσουμε πως το σύστημα που περιγράφεις είναι ένας ισχυρός τηλεχειρισμός για περιορισμένη εμβέλεια στο σπίτι έστω και στην γειτονιά.
Δεν έχεις δυνατότητα τηλεχειρισμού εκτός περιοχής σου (όταν λείπεις εκτός Αθηνών ας πούμε)
Αυτά, κατά τα άλλα πολύ αξιόλογο.

----------


## KYROS

Καλός η κακός έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα της Τ.Ε. 
για σταθερό τηλέφωνο με 4 relay.
Ευχαριστώ τον SILICON που μου έγραψε τον controller
Τις επόμενες ημέρες όταν λύσω κάποια προβλήματα με το κύκλωμα θα κάνω μια ανάλυση.

----------


## silicon

βαγγελη μια χαρουλα μου φαινεται...κανε τα τεστ σου και πες αν δουλευει οπως πρεπει...  ::

----------


## sigmacom

Επειδή είμαι ο σχεδιαστής/συγγραφέας της συγκεκριμένης κατασκευής στην ΤΕ και μου έρχονται πολλά παράπονα ότι ενώ όλα τα άλλα παίζουν ΟΚ (κωδικοί πρόσβασης, κουδουνίσματα κλπ), τα ρελε δεν υπακούουν και μένουν τα 4 μονίμως οπλισμένα.

Το πρόβλημα είναι στο U3 που ενώ γράφω ξεκάθαρα στην λίστα υλικών ότι θέλει PCF8574*A*, οι πωλητές στα καταστήματα πάνε και δίνουν στον κόσμο το σκέτο PCF8574 (χωρίς το Α στο τέλος) και κανείς δεν το προσέχει.
Η διαφορά είναι τραγική, γιατί το PCF8574*A* σε σχέση με το σκέτο PCF8574 έχει διαφορετικό I2C base address και δεν υπακούει στις εντολές του μικροελεγκτή.

Καλές κατασκευές!  ::

----------


## KYROS

Φίλε μου έβαλα και το P και το AP ίδια συμπεριφορά και 
στα 2 οπλίζουν μόνιμα τα relay 
 ::

----------


## sigmacom

ΟΚ, τότε παίζει κάτι άλλο γιατί όσοι αναφέρανε το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα (δηλαδή ΟΛΑ, μα ΟΛΑ παίζουν κανονικά, πλην των ρελε *που τα μισα* οπλίζουν και μένουν οπλισμένα), ανακαλύφθηκε ότι βάζανε το σκέτο PCF. Μόλις το αλλάξανε σε Α, έπαιξε.

----------


## pstratos

Φίλε sigmacom,
Καμία σκέψη για port σε AVR πλατφόρμα παίζει???

----------


## sigmacom

> Φίλε sigmacom,
> Καμία σκέψη για port σε AVR πλατφόρμα παίζει???


Είναι σε AVR (AT90S2313). Εννοείς σε ATtiny2313?

----------


## KYROS

Όποιος έχει φτιάξει την κατασκευή της Τ.Ε. και δουλεύει ας κάνει ένα post εδώ….  ::

----------


## sigmacom

KYROS αν θέλεις να ψάξουμε τι συμβαίνει στην δική σου περίπτωση. Είδα ότι το έκανες σε διάτρητη κι όχι στην κανονική πλακέτα.

1. Χιλιοειπωμένο, αλλά θα το ξαναπώ: όλα τα υλικά είναι τα σωστά και σωστά τοποθετημένα? (τύποι τρανζίστορ, πολικότητες διόδων κλπ)?
2. Ποιά pins του PCF σύνδεσες στα ρελέ? 
3. Και τα 4 ρελε που έβαλες οπλίζουν, ή μόνο ένα-δυο?
4. Οι υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες του συστήματος είναι ΟΚ? Δηλαδή, δέχεται τον κωδικό εισόδου, απαντάει μετά τον προκαθορισμένο αριθμό κουδουνισμάτων?

----------


## KYROS

Όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά μέχρι που φτάνω να ενεργοποιήσω τα relay αλλά αυτά είναι ήδη ενεργοποιημένα με το που δίνω τροφοδοσία στο κύκλωμα.
Είμαι σίγουρος για την κατασκευή έστω και σε διάτρητη (με κάθε επιφύλαξη)
Άλλωστε βγάζοντας από την βάση τους τα 2 πρώτα ολοκληρωμένα πάλι τα relay οπλίζουν άμεσα, και τα 4 αφού μόνο τόσα έβαλα.

----------


## sigmacom

ΟΚ πάμε παρακάτω: 
1. Αν βγάλεις από την βάση του το PCF8574A, τα ρελέ αφοπλίζουν?
2. Σε ποιά pins του PCF8574A συνέδεσες τα ρελε? 
3. Έβαλες διόδους 1N4148 παράληλλα με το τύλιγμα κάθε ρελε?
4. Δοκίμασες να βάλεις και καινούριο PCF8574*A*?

----------


## KYROS

Ναι φίλε μου βγάζοντας το ολοκληρωμένο αφοπλίζουν τα relay, τα οποία είναι συνδεδεμένα στις εξόδους 9-10-11-12 με διόδους.
Εάν το σχέδιο είναι σωστό (που δεν αμφιβάλλω) και η κατασκευή μου είναι σωστή.
Η επόμενη κίνηση μου θα είναι η αγορά καινούριου ολοκληρωμένου.

----------


## sigmacom

ΟΚ, περιμένω νέα!  ::  
Πάντως, πριν βάλεις το καινούριο, τσέκαρε ξανά please ότι είναι γειωμένα τα pins 1, 2, 3 και 8 του PCF8574A και όταν κάνεις login δώσε και μια εντολή #00 να αφοπλίσουν ΟΛΑ τα ρελέ. 
Αφήνω τελευταίο το ενδεχόμενο να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ο Atmel (σαν chip ή με τον προγραμματισμό του).
Γενικά προχώρα με το σκεπτικό ότι η συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή *δουλεύει*, και ψάχνουμε τι πήγε στραβά στην δική σου υλοποίηση. Αν τελικά δεν βγεί άκρη, σου τάζω προκαταβολικά ότι θα σου στείλω έτοιμη την κατασκευή!  ::  

Υ.Γ. Είχα δώσει παλιά αυτή την κατασκευή, την οποία σκοπεύω να ανασχεδιάσω σε μια έκδοση που θα έχει 8 ρελε τηλεχειριζόμενα από ένα web interface. Θα την πετάτε σε ένα switch και απ' όπου υπάρχει διαθέσιμο route, θα χειρίζεσαι τα ρελε μέσα από τον Internet Explorer.

----------


## silicon

α)sigmacon μηπως μπορεις να μου ταξεις προκαταβολικα και εμενα να μου βρεις εναν μετατροπεα ethernet σε rs232;γιατι και εγω ταλαιπωρημενο αγορακι ειμαι αν το ψαξεις..  ::   ::   ::   ::  (κανω και μια βολτα απο τεχνικη εκλογη αν χρειαστει να δω και κατι γνωστες φυσιογνωμιες που εχω να δω καιρο..)
β)κυρο αν θες προγραμματισμο κανε μια βολτιτσα απο νεα Σμυρνη..  :: και αν δεν βρεις το ΑΤ 90s2313 κατι θα κανουμε μπας και σου βρω..απλα πες..
γ)sigmacom επειδη ξερω οτι μπορεις ανετα(και σε παραδεχομαι..),κανε ενα κοπο και γραψε τον κωδικα για ΑΤtiny που τα βρισκουμε και ευκολα αφου τα αλλα εχουν αποσυρει απο την ΑΤΜΕΛ..  :: 
ζηταω πολλα μηπως..;  ::   ::

----------


## sigmacom

α) Πήγες να φτιάξεις εκείνο τον μετατροπέα που έδωσα και κόλλησες? Που?
γ) Βουαλά, μην ξεχάσετε να ορίσετε external xtal (των 8 MHz που έχω)

----------


## Cha0s

> Υ.Γ. Είχα δώσει παλιά αυτή την κατασκευή, την οποία σκοπεύω να ανασχεδιάσω σε μια έκδοση που θα έχει 8 ρελε τηλεχειριζόμενα από ένα web interface. Θα την πετάτε σε ένα switch και απ' όπου υπάρχει διαθέσιμο route, θα χειρίζεσαι τα ρελε μέσα από τον Internet Explorer.


Όταν γίνει αυτό με το καλό, θα είμαι από τους πρώτους που θα το βάλω επίσημα στον κόμβο μου!

Έτοιμες τέτοιες συσκευές απόσο έχω δει από την APC είχαν απαγορευτικό κόστος για το hobby μας.

Πραγματικά είναι πολύ χρήσιμη η συσκευή αυτή!

----------


## silicon

Sigmacom δεν κολλησα γιατι καν δεν την αρχισα..αλλα αν την αρχισω ξερω οτι θα κολλησω στο τυπωμενο λογω κρισιμων διαστασεων για να τυπωθει καλα..αν μπορεις λοιπον ωστε να κανω την κατασκευη αυτη και να βαλω εντυπωσεις εδω μεσα,βρες μου ενα τυπωμενο ετοιμο ωστε να βαλω εγω τα υλικα μονο....(αν και απο τη φωτο και μονο που ειδα ειναι δυσευρετα καποια υλικα..αλλα κατι θα κανουμε..  ::  εξαλλου πιστευω οτι αξιζει να ριξω μια ματια)Λοιπον,να περασω μια βολτα απο τεχνικη εκλογη να την παρω και να δω και εναν φιλο παραλληλα;  ::

----------


## silicon

υπαρχει βεβαια και σαν σκεψη με ενα φιλο ,να κανουμε τον μετατροπεα σου αυτον sigmacom κατευτειαν πανω σε pci καρτουλα δικτυου αφου κανουμε καποιες μετατροπουλες πρωτα στην καρτα..χχεχεχε βρηκα με τι θα ασχοληθω για τις επομενες 2 εβδομαδες τουλαχιστον...  :: 
σου αρεσε..;  ::

----------


## sigmacom

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, αντί να φτιάξεις δικιά σου κάρτα δικτύου θα πάρεις μια έτοιμη του εμπορίου. Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου, θα χάσεις την χαρά να φτιάξεις δική σου κάρτα μεν, αλλά θα γλυτώσεις πολύ κόπο δε! Βρες όμως παλιά κάρτα ISA με 8-bit δίαυλο (με το RTL8019AS).  ::  

Για την οποιαδήποτε πλακέτα, καλύτερα να βρείς τρόπο να την τυπώσεις μόνος σου γιατί με παραγγελία από την ΤΕ αργούν πολύ (και είναι λογικό γιατί τις στέλνουν μαζικά για εκτύπωση). Εκτός κι αν πέσεις στην χρονική φάση που ετοιμάζονται να στείλουν την "φουρνιά" για εκτύπωση και την πάρεις άμεσα.

Πληροφοριακά, είμαι εξωτερικός συνεργάτης του περιοδικού από Θεσσαλονίκη. Επειδή έμαθα ότι κάποιο μέλος από το AWMN αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα με το DTMF μου, ήρθα να βοηθήσω. Με ενδιαφέρει να έχει καλή εικόνα και αναγνωσιμότητα το περιοδικό.  ::

----------


## silicon

καλα καταλαβες αν και δεν ειναι μονο δικη μου ιδεα...  ::  θα το δεις εν'καιρο εδω μεσα...
Ειναι δυσκολο να τυπωσω τετοια πλακετα γιατι οι περισσοτεροι που τυπωνουν κανουν προχειροδουλιες..θελει λιγο ψαξιμο..,γι΄αυτο θα εφαρμοσω την παραπανω μεθοδο που μου αρεσει καλυτερα..χεχε  ::

----------


## KYROS

Ας εφαρμόσουμε την απλή εκδοχή του Τ/Χ
Βασίζετε στον φωτισμό του καντράν όποτε δέχεται κλήση το κινητό.
Με μια αναπάντητη κλήση ενεργοποιείτε το relay
Η κατασκευή είναι απλή, καθώς και η σύνδεση με κινητό.
Βασικό ελάττωμα είναι μια τυχαία κλήση από άλλο άτομο.

----------


## lambrosk

> Βασικό ελάττωμα είναι μια τυχαία κλήση από άλλο άτομο.


Και αυτό διορθώνεται στα πιο νέα (τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια) κινητά, με επιλογή φωτισμού σε προφίλ χρήστη και μόνο στο δικό μας τηλέφωνο...  ::

----------


## KYROS

Σωστό και αυτό  ::

----------


## KYROS

Με το σκεπτικό ότι εφόσον υπάρχει σε ετοιμότητα το προηγούμενο κύκλωμα για reset προεκτείνω το κύκλωμα και για άλλους τηλεχειρισμούς.
Με το κύκλωμα που ακολουθεί μπορούμε να τηλεχειρισθούμε 1-15 relay
Αφού το συνδέσουμε στο μεγάφωνο του κινητού ελέγχουμε τα relay πατώντας ανάλογα τα πλήκτρα του κινητού η του σταθερού με το οποίο καλούμε.
Στο αρχικό κύκλωμα συνδέουμε τις επαφές του relay στο πλήκτρο αποδοχής κλήσης.

----------


## codeoner

βρε μανια με αυτα τα ρελε!τοσοι και τοσοι ηλεκτρονικοι διακοπτες υπαρχουν!βαλτε κανενα thyristor να τελειωνετε!ενα απλο κυκλωμα ελεγχου απο ηλεκτρονικα ισχυως!και με λιγο ΣΑΕ θα δουλευει και μονο του  ::

----------


## KYROS

Τα relay είναι πιο αξιόπιστα και εύκολα στην χρήση, πάντως για την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή 
όποιος θέλει μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει και άλλες διατάξεις εφόσον υπάρχουν τα triggers.

εγκυκλοπαιδικά…
http://archvlsi.ics.forth.gr/~kateve...03f/lab02.html
http://www.tee.gr/online/afieromata/...29/pg022.shtml

επίσης όποιος ενδιαφέρετε για την τελευταία κατασκευή τηλεχειρισμού gsm αν και έχω δώσει το θεωρητικό, ας περιμένει να τελειώσω το πρωτότυπο, ίσως υπάρξουν αλλαγές.

----------


## thanos412

εγω εκανα πριν απο αρκετο καιρο την κατασκευη του Σερασιδη σε pcb αλλα τελικα δεν λειτουργησε αν και το avr επικοινωνουσε με το τηλ .Πιθανον γιατι χρησιμοποιησα το Τ29.Καποια στιγμη θα στειλω τα αρχεια του orcad για οποιον ενδιαφερεται. Στο hyper terminal εμφανιζονταν οι εντολες που αναφερει ο Σερασιδης αλλα μολις το κινητο λαμβανε το μηνημα η οθονη γεμιζε αλαμπουρνεζικα και δεν γινοταν τιποτα.

----------


## silicon

θέλω να δω το pcb αν δεν σε πειράζει,και αν μπορείς κάνε το σε μορφή απλής φωτο σε 1-1 διαστάσεις μήπως και το τυπώσω.Πάντως όπως θα δεις και εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26319 
και εγώ ασχολήθηκα με την κατασκευή αυτήν..ρίξε μια ματιά..εσένα τι συμπτώματα είχε..;  ::

----------


## machine22

Ο προγραμματιστής φτιάχνεται πανεύκολα. 
http://www.lancos.com/prog.html
ευκολότερο είναι να ενσωματωθεί στην breadboard κατά την διάρκεια της κατασκευής και προγραμματισμού και να αποσυνδεθούν τα (ελάχιστα) στοιχεία του στο τέλος. Η πτυχιακή μου έτσι έγινε.

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλησπέρα,

υπάρχουν στην αγορά ρελέ με κάρτα gsm και κεραία επάνω που όταν δέχονται κλήσεις ανοίγουν το κύκλωμα με αποτέλεσμα η συσκευή να κάνει reset.

Το κόστος είναι πολύ μικρό και η συνδεσμολογία αστεία (παρεμβάλονται στο ένα καλώδιο της τροφοδοσίας)

Εαν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορεί να οργανώσουμε ομαδική.

----------


## KYROS

Η κατασκευή πήγε καλά μέχρι στιγμής, ίσος σήμερα προσαρμόσω και το κινητό.

Ωραία τα AVR παιδιά αλλά έχουν το μειονέκτημα ότι πρέπει να προσαρμοστούν στο ανάλογο κινητό.

Ωραίες οι κατασκευές σου *machine22* 

*Eaggelidis* Όντως υπάρχει αυτό εδώ στα 300 evro 
http://www.autotech.com.gr/products.php ... oductid=16
αλλά εμείς εδώ παιδευόμαστε από χόμπι 


*Silicon* ακόμα παιδεύεσαι ;;;

----------


## Ifaistos

Το βασικό πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεται είναι ότι τα κινητά τις περισσότερες φορές έχουν διαφορετικό πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας ανάλογα με την εταιρεία και το μοντέλο.
Υπάρχουν 2 mode λειτουργίας
Το pdu και το text
Αν δείτε π.χ τα pdu commands στο 80-90% είναι σχεδόν ίδια αλλά το 10% είναι αυτό που κάνει την διαφορά...
Η αρχική σχεδιαση του module που έδειξε ο Κύρος έχει γίνει από εμένα πριν από 4-5 χρόνια,βασισμένο πάνω Siemens S1 module.
Τώρα είναι στην 3η "γενιά" και χρησιμοποιεί άλλα modules.

Αν κάποιος θέλει ας στείλει pm για να τον φέρω σε επαφή με την εταιρεία και να πάρει gsm modules σαν και αυτά που έχει μέσα η κατασκευή (όχι όλη την κατασκευή μόνο το gsm module για να το προγραμματίσει όπως θέλει) και να βρει την υγεία του  ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Ok η κατασκευή ολοκληρώθηκε και δοκιμάστηκε με επιτυχία.
Είναι ο συνδυασμός και των 2 κυκλωμάτων, με την μόνη διαφορά ότι πήρα αναφορά από την δόνηση και όχι από τον φωτισμό.
Έτσι μου έκατσε καλύτερα με το Τ10 που χρησιμοποίησα.

Η λειτουργία του συστήματος έχει ως εξής 
Εφόσον δεχτεί κλήση το κύκλωμα οπλίζει το relay RL1 οι επαφές του γεφυρώνουν το πλήκτρο αποδοχής (yes) και είναι σε ετοιμότητα για εντολές.
Οι εντολές δίνονται πατώντας τα αριθμητικά πλήκτρα του τηλεφώνου με το οποίο καλούμε (κινητό ή σταθερό)
Συγκεκριμένα με το πλήκτρο 1 διεγείρεται το relay 1 με το 2 διεγείρεται το relay 2….
Όταν κλείσουμε το τηλέφωνο με το οποίο καλούμε, το σύστημα επανέρχεται σε ετοιμότητα.

----------


## KYROS

Για όσους θέλουν ένα relay απλά για reset σε ταρατσοPC και δεν έχουν την *εμπειρία* για τέτοια κατασκευή, ή *βαριούνται* , ή δεν *ρισκάρουν* να κάνουν επέμβαση στο εσωτερικό του κινητού, υπάρχει η εξής λύση.

Παίρνουμε ένα φθηνό Hands free ακουστικό και ένα κύκλωμα VOX σε KIT όπως αυτό
http://www.smartkit.gr/click.php?the...&cid=23&lang=1

συνδέουμε το ακουστικό στην είσοδο της πλακέτας και είναι έτοιμο.

Με μια αναπάντητη κλήση μέσω του ήχου του ακουστικού διεγείρεται το relay και έχετε το αναμενόμενο reset

----------


## KYROS

Τροποποιημένο κύκλωμα για τηλεχειρισμό σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο.


Περισσότερα μετά την εφαρμογή.

----------


## glaros

λιγο παλιο το θεμα, αλλα μηπως κανεις ολοκληρωσε με επιτυχια
το κιτ της ΤΕ για τον τηλεχειρισμο των 8 ρελε μεσω τηλεφωνου?
Το dtmf.zip αρχειο για τον προγραμματισμο του ΑΤtiny2313 οπως
που παρεχεται απο την ΤΕ ειναι σωστο?
Πρεπει να βρω το PCF8574A, στα μαγαζια βρισκω μονο τους αλλους τυπους
(PCF8574F,AΡ, κτλ.)

----------


## sigmacom

> λιγο παλιο το θεμα, αλλα μηπως κανεις ολοκληρωσε με επιτυχια
> το κιτ της ΤΕ για τον τηλεχειρισμο των 8 ρελε μεσω τηλεφωνου?
> Το dtmf.zip αρχειο για τον προγραμματισμο του ΑΤtiny2313 οπως
> που παρεχεται απο την ΤΕ ειναι σωστο?
> Πρεπει να βρω το PCF8574A, στα μαγαζια βρισκω μονο τους αλλους τυπους
> (PCF8574F,AΡ, κτλ.)


Το PCF8574AP κάνει κανονικά. Πάντως πάρε και μια version του HEX για σκέτο PCF8574.

----------


## KYROS

Προσωπικά η κατασκευή δεν μου πήγε εμένα, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει κάτι.
Όποιος την ολοκληρώσει με επιτυχία ας μας ενημερώσει.
Θεωρητικά είναι πολύ αξιόλογη κατασκευή.

----------


## glaros

Προς το παρον εχω στην κατοχη μου μονο το PCF8574P,
και προφανως το κυκλωμα δεν μπορει να δουλεψει σωστα.
Αλλα, ομως περα απο αυτο παρατηρω οτι στους ακροδεκτες 11,12
(ουσιαστικα σαν εξοδοι ειναι) του ATtiny2313 οι κυματορμορφες
οπως τις βλεπω στον παλμογραφο ειναι μονιμα στην κατασταση
HIGH (+5V) – το PCF δεν το εχω συνδεμενο επιτηδες για να δω
καταρχην απλως αν ανταποκρινεται το 2313. Δεν επρεπε κανονικα 
στο πιν 12 να υπαρχει μια κυματομορφη τυπου Clock και στο πιν 11
μια αραδα απο μηδενικα και ασσους οταν πατιεται καποιος συνδυασμος 
πληκτρων στο τηλεφωνο? (π.χ #31 για να ενεργοποιηθει το ρελε 3...). 

Παρολα αυτα ομως το AΤtiny2313 ανταποκρινεται στο 3ο χτυπημα, οπως και
επισης στον αρχικο κωδικο 1234 (που εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι ο #1234).
Το ΜΤ9170 ειναι σιγουρα ΟΚ, εχω τσεκαρει ολους τους συνδυασμους συμφωνα 
με το truth table του data sheet του κατασκευαστη και ειναι σωστοι.
Μαλιστα τα τεστ τα εχω κανει και με dtmf generator απο PC, ωστε να μην
χρειαζομαι καν τηλεφωνικη γραμμη (για κληση, απλα 3 φορες φερε το πιν 3
του Attiny2313 στην κατασταση Η).
Εχω κολλησει στο σταδιο μεταξυ του 2313 και του 8574, δεν εχω καμια
μεταβολη σηματος στους αγωγους που τα συνδεει, για οποιοδηποτε 
κωδικο ρελε...
Ακομη ψαχνω το σωστο PCF8574, μετα ισως ολοκληρωθει επιτυχως το κιτ.

----------


## glaros

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από glaros
> 
> λιγο παλιο το θεμα, αλλα μηπως κανεις ολοκληρωσε με επιτυχια
> το κιτ της ΤΕ για τον τηλεχειρισμο των 8 ρελε μεσω τηλεφωνου?
> Το dtmf.zip αρχειο για τον προγραμματισμο του ΑΤtiny2313 οπως
> που παρεχεται απο την ΤΕ ειναι σωστο?
> Πρεπει να βρω το PCF8574A, στα μαγαζια βρισκω μονο τους αλλους τυπους
> (PCF8574F,AΡ, κτλ.)
> 
> ...


thanks, σκεφτομουνα μηπως υπαρχει και εκδοση ΗΕΧ για το PCF8574P?

----------


## sigmacom

> Προς το παρον εχω στην κατοχη μου μονο το PCF8574P,
> και προφανως το κυκλωμα δεν μπορει να δουλεψει σωστα.
> Αλλα, ομως περα απο αυτο παρατηρω οτι στους ακροδεκτες 11,12
> (ουσιαστικα σαν εξοδοι ειναι) του ATtiny2313 οι κυματορμορφες
> οπως τις βλεπω στον παλμογραφο ειναι μονιμα στην κατασταση
> HIGH (+5V) – το PCF δεν το εχω συνδεμενο επιτηδες για να δω
> καταρχην απλως αν ανταποκρινεται το 2313. Δεν επρεπε κανονικα 
> στο πιν 12 να υπαρχει μια κυματομορφη τυπου Clock και στο πιν 11
> μια αραδα απο μηδενικα και ασσους οταν πατιεται καποιος συνδυασμος 
> πληκτρων στο τηλεφωνο? (π.χ #31 για να ενεργοποιηθει το ρελε 3...).


Το I2C είναι handshaked πρωτόκολλο. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να "δεί" και να "συνομιλήσει" με κάποιο I2C slave για να στείλει τα δεδομένα (τα πατήματα των DTMF πλήκτρων που λες).




> Παρολα αυτα ομως το AΤtiny2313 ανταποκρινεται στο 3ο χτυπημα, οπως και επισης στον αρχικο κωδικο 1234 (που εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι ο #1234).
> Το ΜΤ9170 ειναι σιγουρα ΟΚ, εχω τσεκαρει ολους τους συνδυασμους συμφωνα με το truth table του data sheet του κατασκευαστη και ειναι σωστοι.
> Μαλιστα τα τεστ τα εχω κανει και με dtmf generator απο PC, ωστε να μην
> χρειαζομαι καν τηλεφωνικη γραμμη (για κληση, απλα 3 φορες φερε το πιν 3 του Attiny2313 στην κατασταση Η).


Από τη στιγμή που δέχεται τον κωδικό 1234, σίγουρα ATtiny και MT9170 λειτουργούν κανονικότατα. Το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο στο PCF. Αν έβρισκες -Α, θα είχες τελειώσει.




> Εχω κολλησει στο σταδιο μεταξυ του 2313 και του 8574, δεν εχω καμια μεταβολη σηματος στους αγωγους που τα συνδεει, για οποιοδηποτε 
> κωδικο ρελε...
> Ακομη ψαχνω το σωστο PCF8574, μετα ισως ολοκληρωθει επιτυχως το κιτ.


ΜΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ το προηγούμενο HEX που σου έστειλα. Είναι μεν για σκέτο PCF, αλλά για AT90S2313!!! Παρακάτω σου δίνω HEX για ATtiny2313 και σκέτο PCF. 
Περιμένω αποτελέσματα...  ::

----------


## simfun

Ερώτηση σχετική με reset: Αν με κάποιο τρόπο έχω διαφορά δυναμικού +5V με δύο ακροδέκτες, μπορώ κάπως να προκαλέσω reset σε PC?

----------


## glaros

Sigmacom, ευχαριστω, λοιπον το τελευταιο αρχειο που επισυναψες
εκανε να λειτουργησει το κυκλωμα!(ουφ!). 

Το τσιπακι που που εχω για να ελεγχει τα ρελε ειναι το PCF8574P και 
ανταποκρινεται θετικα στο ελεγχο με τα ρελε.
Απλως μια διευκρινηση πανω στα PCF συμφωνα με τα data sheet 
κατασκευαστων (μηπως ειναι και αλλος μπερδεμενος, οπως ημουν και
εγω):
1. PCF8574 = PCF8574P
2. PCF8574A = PCF8574AP 
(οποτε αναλογα με το PCF προγραμματιζεις και το 2313)

Γιαυτο τον λογο το αρχειο HEX για το 8574 δουλεψε KAI για το 8574Ρ.
Προς το παρον εχω την κατασκευη σε breadboard και τα τεστ που εχω
κανει ως τωρα ειναι ΟΚ μεσω dtmf τονων που παραγω απο PC - και
που φυσικα ειναι ισοδυναμα σαν αυτων απο γραμμη τηλεφωνου. 
(απλως φροντιστε η σταθμη dtmf να ειναι επαρκης ωστε το κυκλωμα να
'ακουει' καλα).
Για οποιον θελει να χρησιμοποιησει τετοιους τονους για να γλυτωσει
τη διαδικασια με κλησεις, κτλ, επισυναπτω 2 wav αρχεια σαν παραδειγμα.
(ενα για κωδικο εισοδου και το αλλο για κυκλικη λειτουργια των ρελε)
Επισης, το 8574 μπορει να οδηγησει απευθειας LED, το αναφερει το 
data sheet και το εχω επιβεβαιωσει με τεστ επισης.

Επιτρεψε μου να επιμεινω ομως στο οτι ο κωδικος εισοδου ειναι ο
'#1234' και οχι ο '1234' ! Για την επιλογη των ρελε ισχυουν οσα
λεει το περιοδικο ΤΕ.

Λοιπον, αυτα για την ωρα - απο οτι καταλαβα ολη η ιστορια ηταν να
βρουμε τα σωστα HEX αρχεια για τον ελεγχο του αντιστοιχου 8574.
Thanks!

(μηπως μπορει να επισυναψεις και το αρχειο για ελεγχο ενος *PCF8574A*
απο *ATtiny2313*?)

----------


## sigmacom

> Sigmacom, ευχαριστω, λοιπον το τελευταιο αρχειο που επισυναψες
> εκανε να λειτουργησει το κυκλωμα!(ουφ!).


Χαίρομαι που σου δούλεψε!




> Απλως μια διευκρινηση πανω στα PCF συμφωνα με τα data sheet 
> κατασκευαστων (μηπως ειναι και αλλος μπερδεμενος, οπως ημουν και
> εγω):
> 1. PCF8574 = PCF8574P
> 2. PCF8574A = PCF8574AP 
> (οποτε αναλογα με το PCF προγραμματιζεις και το 2313)


Ορθώς!  ::  




> Για οποιον θελει να χρησιμοποιησει τετοιους τονους για να γλυτωσει
> τη διαδικασια με κλησεις, κτλ, επισυναπτω 2 wav αρχεια σαν παραδειγμα.
> (ενα για κωδικο εισοδου και το αλλο για κυκλικη λειτουργια των ρελε)


Έξυπνο, μπράβο!  ::  
Έχω είχα βάλει παράλληλα με την κατασκευή και την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ, μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή και με σηκωμένο το ακουστικό, πατούσα πλήκτρα. Πριν "ξεγελάσω" την κατασκευή να απαντήσει στον τρίτο χτύπο (ανοιγοκλείνοντας 3 φορές ανά 1 sec το άγκιστρο της συσκευής), καλούσα πρώτα ένα άσχετο νούμερο (π.χ. 333) ώστε να βγεί ο IVR "ο αριθμός που καλείτε δεν αντιστοιχεί σε συνδρομητή" και μετά να πατάω άφοβα ότι πλήκτρα ήθελα χωρίς να υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω κανέναν τηλέφωνο!




> Επιτρεψε μου να επιμεινω ομως στο οτι ο κωδικος εισοδου ειναι ο
> '#1234' και οχι ο '1234' ! Για την επιλογη των ρελε ισχυουν οσα
> λεει το περιοδικο ΤΕ.


Επειδή τυγχάνει να είμαι ο σχεδιαστής αυτής της κατασκευής, όχι glaros, δεν σου επιτρέπω!  ::   ::   ::  
Κάτι άλλο παίζει, default κωδικό έχω το "1234". Δοκίμασε να τον αλλάξεις (δώσε αστεράκι-1-9999 για να γίνει ο κωδικός "9999" και δες αν σου κάνει login με ή χωρίς δίεση #).




> (μηπως μπορει να επισυναψεις και το αρχειο για ελεγχο ενος *PCF8574A* απο *ATtiny2313*?)


Υπάρχουν 4 συνδυασμοί
AT90S2313 - PCF8574
AT90S2313 - PCF8574A
ATtiny2313 - PCF8574
ATtiny2313 - PCF8574A

Τα μάζεψα όλα σε ένα zip. Καλές κατασκευές!  ::

----------


## glaros

sigmacom, 

ειχες δικιο, ο default κωδικος ειναι αυτος που ορισες στο
προγραμμα σου ('1234'). (Το προβλημα προερχοταν στο πως
οριζα τη διαρκεια και αποσταση των DTMF παλμων στο DTMF
προγραμμα απο το PC - αν οι παλμοι ειναι υπερβολικα κοντα
το 9170 δεχεται μονο τον πρωτο. Το δικτυωμα C4/R10 ειναι
υπευθυνο για αυτες τις τιμες.)

Τελος παντων, το κυκλωμα δουλευει αψογα!  ::

----------


## simfun

> Ερώτηση σχετική με reset: Αν με κάποιο τρόπο έχω διαφορά δυναμικού +5V με δύο ακροδέκτες, μπορώ κάπως να προκαλέσω reset σε PC?


Υπάρχει κάτι σχετικά με το ανωτέρω? Δεν είναι OT. Αν υπάρχει θα αναλύσω περαιτέρω πως θα παίξει κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από simfun
> 
> Ερώτηση σχετική με reset: Αν με κάποιο τρόπο έχω διαφορά δυναμικού +5V με δύο ακροδέκτες, μπορώ κάπως να προκαλέσω reset σε PC?
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάτι σχετικά με το ανωτέρω? Δεν είναι OT. Αν υπάρχει θα αναλύσω περαιτέρω πως θα παίξει κάτι σχετικό.


Με ένα optocoupler γίνεται.... (4N25, 4N35 κλπ)

----------


## geo_stef

τελικα κάνατε τίποτα?

----------


## KYROS

Δεν ξέρω σε τι ακριβός αναφέρεσαι, το θέμα πήρε διάφορες μορφές
κατασκευής κυκλώματος τηλεχειρισμού.
Αν το διαβάσεις προσεκτικά θα βρεις αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει, 
ακόμα υπάρχουν προτάσεις για κατασκευές σε kit

----------


## sf1n4k1

Δεν κολάει στις ιδιοκατασκευές αλλά με 25-30Ε υπάρχει έτοιμο κιτ της velleman που χρησιμοποιεί φωτοκύταρο και την οθόνη του κινητού και οπλίζει αφοπλίζει ένα ρελέ. Κατανάλωση 100mA στα 12V. Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει με επιτυχία σε κόμβους  ::

----------


## simfun

Έχεις κάποιο link?

----------


## nikpanGR

http://www.inter-shop.gr/commerce/catal ... th=116_359
http://www.velleman.be/be/en/product/view/?id=9321
http://www.kleopatraelectronics.gr/products.php?id=454

----------


## simfun

Ποιο από τα 76 προϊόντα  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

http://www.kleopatraelectronics.gr/contact.php..το μόνο που έκανα παραπάνω από εσένα είναι http://www.google.com και έβαλα την λέξη velleman...Κάντο και εσύ....Μπορείς....  ::

----------


## simfun

Και νομίζεις ότι έτσι απαντάς στην ερώτηση? Το μόνο που πρόσφερες είναι λίγος παραπάνω θόρυβος στο topic. Άσε να απαντήσει καλύτερα κάποιος που ξέρει.

----------


## KYROS

simfun
δες εδώ
viewtopic.php?t=9100

----------


## simfun

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  ::  Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## sv1emi

Έχω ανεβάσει στο leechers τα σχέδια από έναν τηλεχειρισμό μέσω SMS που είχε εκδόση γνωστό περιοδικό του εξωτερικού πριν μερικά χρόνια.
Η κατασκευή βασίζεται στο AT90S8515-8 η ATMega8515-16 και στα αρχεία περιλαμβάνεται και το πρόγραμμα για το τσιπακι.
Το μειονέκτημα είναι ότι συνεργάζεστε μόνο με NOKIA 6110, 5110, 3310, 3210 που όμως μπορούν να βρεθούν για μερικά ευρώ στο eBay .
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας ρίξει μια ματιά το όνομα του τόρεντ είναι SMS Controller.

----------


## KYROS

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή 
http://www.leechers.awmn/details.php?id=20165

----------


## bestdjs

> Δεν κολάει στις ιδιοκατασκευές αλλά με 25-30Ε υπάρχει έτοιμο κιτ της velleman που χρησιμοποιεί φωτοκύταρο και την οθόνη του κινητού και οπλίζει αφοπλίζει ένα ρελέ. Κατανάλωση 100mA στα 12V. Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει με επιτυχία σε κόμβους


http://www.apogeekits.com/remote_con...cell_phone.htm το ίδιο αλλά αρκετά φθηνότερο ειδικά σε μεγάλες ποσότητες.

----------


## bxenos

Καταρχην, καλως σας βρηκα.
Για τηλεχειρισμο μεσω gsm μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν και sms απο gsm modems (π.χ. telix ή siemens mc35i). Συνδεση με UART (σειριακη) σε μικροελενκτη και οδηγεις οτι θελεις απο εκει. Το μειονεκτημα ειναι το κοστος τους modem (το οποιο σαν κινητο τηλεφωνο που ειναι, κοστιζει). Αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον να το συνεχισουμε.

----------


## Valis

το πιο φτηνό από όλα τα gsm modem είναι ένα ericsson της εποχής 768 788 Txx Rxx. σίγουρα θα έχετε ένα κάτω από το κρεββάτι, μεσα στην ντουλάπα, κάτω στην αποθήκη. 
Για σύνδεση με pic/avr δεν θέλει ούτε level shifter.

----------


## bxenos

> το πιο φτηνό από όλα τα gsm modem είναι ένα ericsson της εποχής 768 788 Txx Rxx.


και τα nokia εκεινης της εποχης (με μια διοδο για να γινουν tx/rx μια γραμμη) ειχαν σειριακη και λειτουργουσαν σαν modem για sms. 

Και ολα τα νεα τηλεφωνα λειτουργουν αλλα με πιο πολυπλοκα πρωτοκολλα επικοινωνιας που δεν ξερω ποσο ευκολα βρισκονται (τα πρωτοκολλα επικοινωνιας).. Ισως να ειναι συμβατα προς τα πισω...

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να βάλει ρελέ σε routerboard;
http://tiktube.com/video/qmgH3inoeHm...vlrJtJlKopJHL=

----------


## mikemtb

https://docs.google.com/gview?url=ht...df&chrome=true

----------


## nvak

Cellphone Phone PDA GSM Remote Control Smart Socket Power Switch με τρείς και μία εντολές

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/360761132035?...84.m1497.l2649
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/New-Fashion-C...item2ec86b727a

----------

